# bachmann burned up!!



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Decided to run my Bachmann 10 wheeler for the grand kids this past weekend. Blew off the leaves and acorns, ran the train around a few times...all seemed ok so I let it run...unattended. Several hours later I went to put the train away and found it dead and had a nasty burnt smell. Apparently the motor burned up. Can anyone suggest a "cheap" solution? Barry's Big trains would be nice but I'd rather not spend $350 on an $85 loco. I suspect the best solution is just buuy another Bachmann.
Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but don't treat it like a BBT drive, i.e. think it's bulletproof (ha ha). 

You can get a cheap loco, but don't have expectations that it's going to perform like a $200 drive. 

Out of curiosity, did you do any mods to the Bachmann to improve it's reliability, or was it totally stock? 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's an advantage to spending $350 on an $85 locomotive, though... you'll have a $435 locomotive that your grand kids can run for _their_ grand kids. I don't know too many other ways to get that kind of reliability for that kind of price. Think of it as $85 worth of detail parts around a really good chassis.  

Seriously, though, if you're looking for a cheap solution, you can order a new motor for $25, and a gearbox for $20. (This assumes you've got the 5th-generation drive.) 

Was there any obstruction that you could see that would have stalled out the loco? You mention blowing off leaves and acorns. I know the acorns can do pretty nasty things to trains if left to their own devices. They're a constant menace on my dad's railroad, as are the squirrels who drop them with "smart bomb" accuracy. 

Later, 

K


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

My 10 wheeler was fairly new and totally stock other than conversion to battery power. 
I think more debri found its way on to the track and the loco was stalled. I have what I believe to be an older 10 wheeler that has more drive detail (perhaps it's an Annie??) that I was going to steal the motor out of. When I took it apart I find the gear arrangement is a little different and the worm gear on the motor is quite a bit larger. otherwise the motors look the same. Can the worm gears be pulled off? Wheres the best place to buy a replacement motor? 
If I was to spend $350ish, would it make more sense to buy an LGB loco?...so many questions Thanks guys 
Don


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Don 
Call Barry at BBT, I bought an original replacement gear assembly for my Annie from him. Bachmann has them , but call Barry instead he can help you with it. 
Richard


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Take out your R/C gear and send it back to Bachmann with $20. They'll fix or replace it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If I was to spend $350ish, would it make more sense to buy an LGB loco? 
Depends. Does LGB make a locomotive you find appealing and that fits the theme of your railroad? If so, then it's an option. If not, then spend the money instead on something you would enjoy seeing run. 

Later, 

K


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
Some good advise. First thing I'll do is give Barry a call. If that doesn't work out I'll try to communicate with Bachmann....I already took the loco apart which may be a problem for their $20 repair/replacement policy. As to the LGB replacement thing, I don't know if there is a $350 LGB loco that will appeal to me but Whatever I spend, I'd like to think it is a good investment and $350 to improve an $85 Bachmann is questionable. I might have a wonderful drive system but the appearence of the loco would still be an inexpensive plastic looking loco. Don't get me wrong, I like my Bachmanns, but I believe to some extent, you get what you pay for. 
Don


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Bachmann is pretty tolerant about user mods unless it is clear that the user is the that broke it.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice George. I decided to give the Bachmann people a chance as that seemed to be the cheapest route. I sent the engine along with another old 10 wheeler and In just got them both back. $60 for the both including shipping and they put all new gears, wheels, linkage, and motors. Definetly was the way to go. Thanks again! 
don


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to hear! 

Later, 

K


----------

